# Reformed Baptist Ph.D Options



## LongWar (Feb 18, 2019)

Hello Everyone,

I am about to finish my Adv. M.Div at SBTS and would like to eventually earn a Ph.D. I would love to study at WTS, but am concerned that a Baptist M.Div plus a Presbyterian Th.M or Ph.D would limit future teaching opportunities. I know students of both denominations study at both schools but would like to hear your opinions on if straying from the Baptist academic path is a wise move or not.

Best,
David


----------



## greenbaggins (Feb 18, 2019)

David, I don't think a WTS degree would limit your Baptist options very much, as there are many Baptists who go to WTS. Also, there are plenty of Presbyterians who go to Baptist seminaries. Lots of cross-pollination going on. Plus, if you wind up getting a Ph.D. at WTS without going paedo, you might actually be more attractive to a Baptist institution, since you will have "withstood" the best arguments from the paedo side. Just a thought. WTS is a VERY rigorous degree, as rigorous if not more so than any Baptist institution in the land.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Feb 18, 2019)

If your intention is to go into teaching, then I would second Lane’s counsel to you. Westminster is an excellent institution with an excellent reputation and most Baptist schools, wacky IFB schools aside, would gladly hire a Westminster graduate. 

On the other hand, if your intention is to become a pastor, then it will depend on the individual church. I have known SBC churches who have rejected any candidate who didn’t graduate from one of the six SBC seminaries, and I have known others who have accepted candidates whose degrees were from known diploma mills. I would think that if you sought a pastorate in a more reformed leaning Baptist Church, it wouldn’t be a problem.


----------



## Timotheos (Feb 18, 2019)

IRBS is joining w/ PRTS for a PhD, in case you want a specifically RB PhD.

Check it out here: https://irbsseminary.org/academics/doctoral-program/

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

